

Linode London DC experiencing severe connectivity issues - edu
https://twitter.com/#!/search/linode?q=linode

======
oliwarner
A lot of people on twitter complaining about this but I've not seen a single
hiccough in service. Been SSH'd in all morning and a client site on another
London host is still up and available.

I think this must be limited to a subset of hosts.

Edit: People are suggesting that this is resolved now too. I feel left out.
The first potential downtime in their London DC since it came online and it
didn't even get to experience it.

